# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  زوليه مو غتره

## محبة الكرار

هالآدمي وش الحل معاه ؟؟؟

----------


## حسسينو

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الحل  باقي يلبس كرفته وفوطه      تسلمي اختي محبة الكرار لاعدمنا جديد واصلي التقدم سهلات

----------


## محبة الكرار

شكرا على مرورك حسسينو

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

هههههههههههههههههههههه

منظره يضحك مو عارف ويش يسوي بنفسه

الله يعينه على نفسه

تقبلي مروري

----------


## محبة الكرار

شكرا على مرورك صرخة الآهات

----------


## khozam

هههههههههههههههههه

انا كل ما اشوفة اضحك

 الله بالخير

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_وش ذي الهواااااااااااااايل_
_يسلموووووو عالصووووووورة_
_بانتظار جديدكـ_

----------


## شمعة الوادي

هههههههههههههه
وشو ذا ماشاف حاله بالمراية يموت ضحك
ههههههههه
يعطيك العافية

----------


## محبة الكرار

شكرا على مروركم

----------


## عنيده

هههههههههههههههههههههه .. 


مو عارفين شنوو يسون في روحهم ..


تحياتي

----------


## محبة الكرار

شكرا على مرورك

----------


## ياجرح

iهههههههههه


اي والله شالحل معاه ما ندري


الله يهديه

----------


## محبة الكرار

شكرا على مرورك

----------


## *محمد*

> هههههههههههههه
> وشو ذا ماشاف حاله بالمراية يموت ضحك
> ههههههههه
> يعطيك العافية



اي والله

----------


## صمته جرحني

هههههههههههههههههههههه .. 


مو عارفين شنوو يسون في روحهم ..


اللهم ثبت علينا العقل 

تحياتي

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

ههههههههههههههههههههه


خوش آدمي

مشكوورة أختي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ههههههههههههههههه بدون تعليق مشكورررررره خيوه

----------


## محبة الكرار

شكرا على مرورك (طفلة دمعه يتيمة)
تحياتي:
محبة الكرار

----------

